# Angle Plate



## ducdon (Dec 5, 2021)

I have this very large angle plate. I have no use for it or room to store it. The face is 14 inches X 10 inches X 7/8  and it's a tad heavy. It's free to the first person who can find it a home.  It's located in Airdrie AB. 
THANKS


----------



## DPittman (Dec 5, 2021)

I'd jump on that if I was 200 miles closer.  I'm sure someone closer will be happy to "help" out!


----------



## Tom O (Dec 5, 2021)

I’ll take it if it’s still available


----------



## Janger (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom O said:


> I’ll take it if it’s still available


That’ll knock the tools out of the tool holder 14” tall it’s huge!


----------



## kevin.decelles (Dec 5, 2021)

Put me on the list behind Tom O


----------



## ducdon (Dec 5, 2021)

Tom O said:


> I’ll take it if it’s still available


You've got it. Text or call me at 403-808-8324 and we can arrange.  THANKS


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 5, 2021)

Damn. I can't believe I missed out on this! Gunna have to work on that warp drive for my truck. I can't drive 3 days in 2 minutes without it.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 6, 2021)

I would have snatched it if I has seen it sooner!  thanks for giving this piece to a new home!  Congrats @Tom O


----------



## Tom O (Dec 6, 2021)

woohoo lol I'll call you tomorrow,


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Dec 6, 2021)

Susquatch said:


> Damn. I can't believe I missed out on this! Gunna have to work on that warp drive for my truck. I can't drive 3 days in 2 minutes without it.


Ya i think you will need a Delorian equipped with a flux capacitor to go 3 days in 2 minutes. 
Good catch on the angle plate Tom O.


----------



## historicalarms (Dec 6, 2021)

I dont want to lift the bolts for that thing let alone the plate itself....can anyone say 'boat anchor"....Brent, you need one?


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 6, 2021)

I was going to grab it just for the metal, if no one else stepped up to the plate


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 6, 2021)

That's a nice score - big chunk of metal.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Jan 16, 2022)

Id" paid a handsome reward for that , It's something I easily could put to work .


----------

